# South Africa to redistribute white's land



## Ame®icano

Just as Mugabe did in Zimbabwe, it's happening in South Africa.



> South Africa’s parliament has approved a bill that would see the government make compulsory land purchases from rich whites and redistribute it more fairly to address racial disparities, two decades after the fall of apartheid.



*S. Africa bill to redistribute whites’ land to blacks risks leaving people homeless*


----------



## Agit8r

It is good when governments recognize that "The earth is given as a common stock for man to labor and live on"

Any government that doesn't is a travesty.


----------



## The Great Goose

I dont know why ANY white south african with the means hasnt left yet. Being a homeless white in that cuntry is a literal hell on earth.


----------



## IsaacNewton

This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again. 

It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.


----------



## alpine

"South Africa to redistribute *white's land"*

And where did the "*white*" take that land from? 
Grocery store?


----------



## Manonthestreet

IsaacNewton said:


> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.


And then they starve and blame whitey........oh and say you owe us


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Agit8r said:


> It is good when governments recognize that "The earth is given as a common stock for man to labor and live on"
> 
> Any government that doesn't is a travesty.



Can we take your house and give it to the homeless then?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IsaacNewton said:


> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.



And I'll pose the same question to you.  Can we take your house and give it to the needy?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

alpine said:


> "South Africa to redistribute *white's land"*
> 
> And where did the "*white*" take that land from?
> Grocery store?



Can we give your house to an Indian tribe?  I imagine it was their land long before yours.


----------



## alpine

Manonthestreet said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> And then they starve and blame whitey........oh and say you owe us
Click to expand...



Well, this is a choice for every one of us living on this planet; Do you wanna be a well fed slave or a hungry free man?

I guess we know which one you would have picked...


----------



## Manonthestreet

alpine said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> And then they starve and blame whitey........oh and say you owe us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is a choice for every one of us living on this planet; Do you wanna be a well fed slave or a hungry free man?
> 
> I guess we know which one you would have picked...
Click to expand...

just man up or shut up...dont try to have it both ways.


----------



## alpine

Manonthestreet said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> And then they starve and blame whitey........oh and say you owe us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is a choice for every one of us living on this planet; Do you wanna be a well fed slave or a hungry free man?
> 
> I guess we know which one you would have picked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just man up or shut up...dont try to have it both ways.
Click to expand...



You have the freedom to be a pussy.
But majority of the people on this planet will fight for freedom, even tho they will starve as a result...


----------



## Manonthestreet

alpine said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> And then they starve and blame whitey........oh and say you owe us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is a choice for every one of us living on this planet; Do you wanna be a well fed slave or a hungry free man?
> 
> I guess we know which one you would have picked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just man up or shut up...dont try to have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have the freedom to be a pussy.
> But majority of the people on this planet will fight for freedom, even tho they will starve as a result...
Click to expand...

Oh shut up.......they'll be guilt tripping us in no time....alrdy a basket case


----------



## alpine

Manonthestreet said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> And then they starve and blame whitey........oh and say you owe us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is a choice for every one of us living on this planet; Do you wanna be a well fed slave or a hungry free man?
> 
> I guess we know which one you would have picked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just man up or shut up...dont try to have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have the freedom to be a pussy.
> But majority of the people on this planet will fight for freedom, even tho they will starve as a result...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut up.......they'll be guilt tripping us in no time....alrdy a basket case
Click to expand...



"us"?

who the fuck are you?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Yeah us...the taxpayers....give us money so we can be "free"....lmmaaaooooo


----------



## alpine

Manonthestreet said:


> Yeah us...the taxpayers....give us money so we can be "free"....lmmaaaooooo




South Africa aint a US state buddy...

It is a country, 
in Africa, 
in South Africa, to be specific....


----------



## Manonthestreet

alpine said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah us...the taxpayers....give us money so we can be "free"....lmmaaaooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa aint a US state buddy...
> 
> It is a country,
> in Africa,
> in South Africa, to be specific....
Click to expand...

You dont say........


----------



## Yarddog

IsaacNewton said:


> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.


That sounds beautiful in a class lecture but the reality is the whole country will be brought down, not just the whites,
Zimbabwe is the model though it wont be as extreme because they dont have a Mugabe.

If the Black Leadership was wise they would do what is best for the country as a whole.  In the end more black people will suffer than was necessary.  This was not really a Revolution.  This was a Newer generation in the dominant white society who decided it was time to share the power. Of course there was pressure from sanctions but the Black opposition was not innocent either. Mandela was guilty of having people murdered with gasoline filled tires around their neck.

The new South Africa was supposed to be a time for all sides to step back and start over. I think humans are not really capable of that though. I sure hope you don't celebrate the demise of another society


----------



## IsaacNewton

Manonthestreet said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> And then they starve and blame whitey........oh and say you owe us
Click to expand...


Well not in reality, but in your meme-grain I'm sure.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll pose the same question to you.  Can we take your house and give it to the needy?
Click to expand...


You seem to have lost your way from another thread. Go read the OP again and come back. Thanks.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Yarddog said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds beautiful in a class lecture but the reality is the whole country will be brought down, not just the whites,
> Zimbabwe is the model though it wont be as extreme because they dont have a Mugabe.
> 
> If the Black Leadership was wise they would do what is best for the country as a whole.  In the end more black people will suffer than was necessary.  This was not really a Revolution.  This was a Newer generation in the dominant white society who decided it was time to share the power. Of course there was pressure from sanctions but the Black opposition was not innocent either. Mandela was guilty of having people murdered with gasoline filled tires around their neck.
> 
> The new South Africa was supposed to be a time for all sides to step back and start over. I think humans are not really capable of that though. I sure hope you don't celebrate the demise of another society
Click to expand...


Tiring having to go over basic history again and again. 

This is how human populations have behaved for all of human history. I know reading and learning, you know, facts are contrary to the conservative world view but that is how you actually discern fact from Alex Jones batshittery which is what many who post here swim in.


----------



## anotherlife

This is not a problem.  Marry a black girl, and put your land in her name.  She will like it and like you, because her land will then be much bigger than the other losers that got theirs only after division and distribution.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

South Africa has not made the progress it should have since freedom.Mainly because whitey still owns everything. A change is needed.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> South Africa has not made the progress it should have since freedom.Mainly because whitey still owns everything. A change is needed.


Yeah, for real success they need to adopt the Zimbabwean model.


----------



## pismoe

think that there is already starvation in Sud Africa   .   Anyway , the smart guys are in Orania .--- Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News  ---   It all fine until its taken from  them .


----------



## gt1085

Ame®icano said:


> Just as Mugabe did in Zimbabwe, it's happening in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa’s parliament has approved a bill that would see the government make compulsory land purchases from rich whites and redistribute it more fairly to address racial disparities, two decades after the fall of apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *S. Africa bill to redistribute whites’ land to blacks risks leaving people homeless*
Click to expand...

That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.


----------



## gt1085

pismoe said:


> think that there is already starvation in Sud Africa   .   Anyway , the smart guys are in Orania .--- Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News  ---   It all fine until its taken from  them .


That Land Should Be Taken And Giving Back To Its RIGHTFUL People!


----------



## gt1085

alpine said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> And then they starve and blame whitey........oh and say you owe us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is a choice for every one of us living on this planet; Do you wanna be a well fed slave or a hungry free man?
> 
> I guess we know which one you would have picked...
Click to expand...

That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.


----------



## gt1085

pismoe said:


> think that there is already starvation in Sud Africa   .   Anyway , the smart guys are in Orania .--- Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News  ---   It all fine until its taken from  them .


That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.


----------



## gt1085

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "South Africa to redistribute *white's land"*
> 
> And where did the "*white*" take that land from?
> Grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we give your house to an Indian tribe?  I imagine it was their land long before yours.
Click to expand...

That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.


----------



## gt1085

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is good when governments recognize that "The earth is given as a common stock for man to labor and live on"
> 
> Any government that doesn't is a travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we take your house and give it to the homeless then?
Click to expand...

You Don`t Belong In Africa.


----------



## gt1085

Manonthestreet said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> And then they starve and blame whitey........oh and say you owe us
Click to expand...

You Are Only Part Human It Is Why You Cannot See The Wrong Within,only real humans Can See,Not Beastly people,get it CHIMP.


----------



## defcon4

gt1085 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "South Africa to redistribute *white's land"*
> 
> And where did the "*white*" take that land from?
> Grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we give your house to an Indian tribe?  I imagine it was their land long before yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.
Click to expand...

It happened in Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) and it is still happening there. Then, they have famine across the country because of "mismanagement" of land, i.e. not cultivating it.


----------



## defcon4

Tommy Tainant said:


> South Africa has not made the progress it should have since freedom.Mainly because whitey still owns everything. A change is needed.


See post # 33 trolling moron.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> South Africa has not made the progress it should have since freedom.Mainly because whitey still owns everything. A change is needed.




Mass starvation is a change. So is increased poverty.

Death. Mass Death is a change.

Though it probably won't be as bad as Zimbabwe.

.


----------



## defcon4

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has not made the progress it should have since freedom.Mainly because whitey still owns everything. A change is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass starvation is a change. So is increased poverty.
> 
> Death. Mass Death is a change.
> 
> Though it probably won't be as bad as Zimbabwe.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Give it a little more time.  Unfortunately it will happen.


----------



## gt1085

IsaacNewton said:


> This is the normal process of revolution. The wealth is redistributed to the population and everyone begins again.
> 
> It's one of the more basic tenets of human history.


----------



## gt1085

defcon4 said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "South Africa to redistribute *white's land"*
> 
> And where did the "*white*" take that land from?
> Grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we give your house to an Indian tribe?  I imagine it was their land long before yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It happened in Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) and it is still happening there. Then, they have famine across the country because of "mismanagement" of land, i.e. not cultivating it.
Click to expand...

Yes,mismanagement,comes from infiltration of the europeans or caucasians.he movement through or into an area or territory occupied by friendly to disrupt civilization.which did occur.


----------



## pismoe

gt1085 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> think that there is already starvation in Sud Africa   .   Anyway , the smart guys are in Orania .--- Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News  ---   It all fine until its taken from  them .
> 
> 
> 
> That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   yeah , you are a rookie and thats for sure as you are unwise in the way of the world .    Anyway , Orania sure looks nice ehh . The rest of s. africa is falling down and starving but Orania is doing  fine  GT , why do you think that is  GT1085 ??


----------



## gt1085

pismoe said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> think that there is already starvation in Sud Africa   .   Anyway , the smart guys are in Orania .--- Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News  ---   It all fine until its taken from  them .
> 
> 
> 
> That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------   yeah , you are a rookie and thats for sure as you are unwise in the way of the world .    Anyway , Orania sure looks nice ehh . The rest of s. africa is falling down and starving but Orania is doing  fine  GT , why do you think that is  GT1085 ??
Click to expand...

You Sound Like Your Smart Enough To Know,It IS Because They Were Invaded upon by european Infiltrator Salvages,You Know The Store Well.


----------



## defcon4

gt1085 said:


> You Sound Like Your Smart Enough To Know,It IS Because They Were Invaded upon by european Infiltrator Salvages,You Know The Store Well.


I applaud your effort to speak English.


----------



## gt1085

defcon4 said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Sound Like Your Smart Enough To Know,It IS Because They Were Invaded upon by european Infiltrator Salvages,You Know The Store Well.
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your effort to speak English.
Click to expand...

I applaud your effort as trying to be human 100%.


----------



## Manonthestreet

gt1085 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is good when governments recognize that "The earth is given as a common stock for man to labor and live on"
> 
> Any government that doesn't is a travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we take your house and give it to the homeless then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Don`t Belong In Africa.
Click to expand...

but ....but diversity is your strength...


----------



## gt1085

multiplicity,diversification,one can say.


----------



## Agit8r

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is good when governments recognize that "The earth is given as a common stock for man to labor and live on"
> 
> Any government that doesn't is a travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we take your house and give it to the homeless then?
Click to expand...


You can take the money I pay in taxes put it toward building shelters, or giving people the mental health care and training to be productive again.

In this country the threat to private land ownership comes from people like Donald Trump, who use government as a tool to satisfy their own avarice.


----------



## gt1085

Agit8r said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is good when governments recognize that "The earth is given as a common stock for man to labor and live on"
> 
> Any government that doesn't is a travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we take your house and give it to the homeless then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can take the money I pay in taxes put it toward building shelters, or giving people the mental health care and training to be productive again.
> 
> In this country the threat to private land ownership comes from people like Donald Trump, who use government as a tool to satisfy their own avarice.
Click to expand...

You are Not Qualified to say who is homeless.It is the Africa land and they can do as they please.Besides where would you go,if you were put out,and don`t say europe or britian their not having you.Just saying not to slight anyone.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Why do you cretins assume that, following centuries of exploitation and oppression, that these countries will emerge as all singing and dancing western liberal democracies ?
Where is the precedent for this ?
Nations need time to evolve and grow their own institutions.


----------



## gt1085

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why do you cretins assume that, following centuries of exploitation and oppression, that these countries will emerge as all singing and dancing western liberal democracies ?
> Where is the precedent for this ?
> Nations need time to evolve and grow their own institutions.


That all depend on,who you are talking about.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

gt1085 said:


> You Don`t Belong In Africa.



Why would I ever want to go to that disease ridden shit hole?


----------



## gt1085

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Don`t Belong In Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I ever want to go to that disease ridden shit hole?
Click to expand...

It`s where you were made Chimp.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

gt1085 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Don`t Belong In Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I ever want to go to that disease ridden shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It`s where you were made Chimp.
Click to expand...


I was made in Boston.


----------



## gt1085

so you say.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> think that there is already starvation in Sud Africa   .   Anyway , the smart guys are in Orania .--- Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News  ---   It all fine until its taken from  them .
> 
> 
> 
> That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------you are unwise in the way of the world.....??
Click to expand...





And you?


----------



## gt1085

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> think that there is already starvation in Sud Africa   .   Anyway , the smart guys are in Orania .--- Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News  ---   It all fine until its taken from  them .
> 
> 
> 
> That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------you are unwise in the way of the world.....??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you?
Click to expand...

What about you?


----------



## emilynghiem

This forced seizure and redistribution of land reminds me of a story told by Bill Cosby (before all the rape charges resurfaced against him).  I think he was telling a graduation crowd the importance of respecting the wisdom of "old people."

He said he asked his grandmother about the glass being half empty or half full, and she said, simply:
IT DEPENDS IF YOU ARE THE ONE POURING
OR THE ONE RECEIVING

So with the forced land "jubilee"
it depends if you are being deprived of property without due process
or if you are given opportunity to acquire or buy it without consent of the previous owner.

I would remember the Golden Rule and to treat others as you would want.
So if you would want to have a say in selling your land to others, 
then I'd recommend respecting the consent of others to the same degree.

If you would NOT CONSENT to govt abused to take your land away when you didn't commit a crime or violation to justify forfeiture, then I would dissent as well to this policy doing that, regardless which side it serves.

If I did take or buy land under such a policy, there is nothing illegal
about working out a deal with the previous owners so they can have
a say in sharing ownership or renting it to them where they still have the security and access they had before.  Many people have done "reverse mortgages" and sold their homes to other owners, while continuing to rent and live there until they retire, die or otherwise move on.

This doesn't have to be abusive if people CHOOSE to respect each other and work out cooperative agreements.  Even in the days of slavery, some slave owners WOULD treat their slaves with respect, and not abuse their rights as property owners, even though they remained in a master/slave relationship.

I would definitely recommend working out business plans, and social structuring and financing so this doesn't end up like how Katrina did in the US, with too many people getting vouchers but no counseling how to stabilize their situation and use the given resources to get out of poverty.


----------



## gt1085

You know and i know these invaders,that are here in this land are intruders stealing,this is the problem.


----------



## Unkotare

gt1085 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> think that there is already starvation in Sud Africa   .   Anyway , the smart guys are in Orania .--- Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News  ---   It all fine until its taken from  them .
> 
> 
> 
> That land belongs to No White "so-called"That land was stolen,the people on it killed by British whites.all white infidels,Should Be Thrown Out On Their Got Dam Heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------you are unwise in the way of the world.....??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about you?
Click to expand...



You have a question?


----------



## gt1085

Nope,Self Explanatory.


----------



## Unkotare

gt1085 said:


> Nope,Self Explanatory.




????????????


----------



## gt1085

??


----------



## emilynghiem

gt1085 said:


> ??


Obviously not so self explanatory.
This is online culture, where when ppl think they can read minds it's usually a bad sign they are assuming the opposite of what someone meant.

gt1085 can you spell out for us which group you identify with and which ppl or groups are abusing power to oppress others and steal land property and deprive rights. Who is behind what, what steps are being taken to correct the problems going on? I missed this, sorry.


----------



## gt1085

emilynghiem said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not so self explanatory.
> This is online culture, where when ppl think they can read minds it's usually a bad sign they are assuming the opposite of what someone meant.
> 
> gt1085 can you spell out for us which group you identify with and which ppl or groups are abusing power to oppress others and steal land property and deprive rights. Who is behind what, what steps are being taken to correct the problems going on? I missed this, sorry.
Click to expand...

Sure,if you can prove i or my ancestor stole any land.Do This?For Me?


----------



## Kristian

South Africa are Obamas really best cooperings and there is a diplomaty between U.S. and South Africa it is very true I maybe know.


----------



## gt1085

Of  Course,they should have been in office.


----------



## squeeze berry

gt1085 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not so self explanatory.
> This is online culture, where when ppl think they can read minds it's usually a bad sign they are assuming the opposite of what someone meant.
> 
> gt1085 can you spell out for us which group you identify with and which ppl or groups are abusing power to oppress others and steal land property and deprive rights. Who is behind what, what steps are being taken to correct the problems going on? I missed this, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure,if you can prove i or my ancestor stole any land.Do This?For Me?
Click to expand...


if you live in RSA and you are of Bantu descent, you stole the land


----------



## anotherlife

squeeze berry said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not so self explanatory.
> This is online culture, where when ppl think they can read minds it's usually a bad sign they are assuming the opposite of what someone meant.
> 
> gt1085 can you spell out for us which group you identify with and which ppl or groups are abusing power to oppress others and steal land property and deprive rights. Who is behind what, what steps are being taken to correct the problems going on? I missed this, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure,if you can prove i or my ancestor stole any land.Do This?For Me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you live in RSA and you are of Bantu descent, you stole the land
Click to expand...

Land theft used to be equalized using genocide.  But now well programmed international sentiment decides where and which genocide is legal and which one isn't.  Will be interesting to see how this land theft problem will be resolved or exploited.


----------



## gt1085

anotherlife said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not so self explanatory.
> This is online culture, where when ppl think they can read minds it's usually a bad sign they are assuming the opposite of what someone meant.
> 
> gt1085 can you spell out for us which group you identify with and which ppl or groups are abusing power to oppress others and steal land property and deprive rights. Who is behind what, what steps are being taken to correct the problems going on? I missed this, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure,if you can prove i or my ancestor stole any land.Do This?For Me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you live in RSA and you are of Bantu descent, you stole the land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land theft used to be equalized using genocide.  But now well programmed international sentiment decides where and which genocide is legal and which one isn't.  Will be interesting to see how this land theft problem will be resolved or exploited.
Click to expand...

Yes this will be very interesting to see which way it goes this time,Maybe they tried genocided the wrong people.


----------



## gt1085

squeeze berry said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not so self explanatory.
> This is online culture, where when ppl think they can read minds it's usually a bad sign they are assuming the opposite of what someone meant.
> 
> gt1085 can you spell out for us which group you identify with and which ppl or groups are abusing power to oppress others and steal land property and deprive rights. Who is behind what, what steps are being taken to correct the problems going on? I missed this, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure,if you can prove i or my ancestor stole any land.Do This?For Me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you live in RSA and you are of Bantu descent, you stole the land
Click to expand...

Stole it!From Who?


----------

